# DP Poker Night(s)



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

Calling out to all members who enjoy playing poker!

We'll be playing on http://www.fulltiltpoker.com/ play money games.

So if you want to join, go ahead and make a free account.

We'll have a scheduled game that works for everyone interested.

Also, you can search for players, so if you want to play other times, you can find eachother.

Sign up and post your username here.

Mine is Double0ne7


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Good idea.

I am surfingisfun001.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Right on, im Optimusrhyme6


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Joint Moderation !!!










I wonder what Super Moderators do? And what about Administrators???


----------

